# Hope you guys like this map



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

DUBAI said:


> Easy Tiger!
> 
> did u not get to see it?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL...

it *WAS* pretty!


----------



## SkyFan (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## Zoheb_Akhtar (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks SkyFan


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Thats a great map, thanks. 

Looking at hot far jebel ali airport is goin to be, that proposed underground link between the airport must deploy fast trains if they really want to cover that distance in 5 mins.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ahh thanks!!
kind of you...
amazing....


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Shukran SkyFan, excellent map, well annotated too!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Holy poop, that's always an amazing sight.


----------



## XREX (Mar 17, 2005)

Now my pics










Full view of Dubai "with border limits sea & land"


----------



## estonian (Mar 13, 2005)

thankyou XREX! :applause: 
good job


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i can see the creek going back to the sea 
it will really happen, i can feel it


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

wow what an amazing map, so how long do you think all these projects will be completed?


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

kay: welcome xrex!


----------



## xaraxa (Feb 21, 2005)

great proportional maps!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Welcome XREX, you've finally decided to become a member here! Stunning pics btw!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you were at ssp.com beore, saw those maps there before.
welcome and thanks.


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Is this like a new track?


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

it's his own vision I guess


----------



## XREX (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanx guys...

- well ssp.com forum closed UAE section and just added Middle East & Africa section to include all countries at that region. Something like the Big Middle East section 

- All projects should be completed by year 2015.


----------

